# Electrifying a ukulele



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Not exactly guitar building :tongue: but I have a cheap ukulele that I want to make into an electric. I figure it should only take a piezo contact mic type deal taped inside, and a 1/4" jack. That should be it right? I don't need any electronics in there do I?i

Here it is right now, not much to see, it's a $20 ukulele.








(Notice the stick-on fret markers :tongue


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It should work, but the piezo may be worth more than the ukulele!
The only possible problem is that I'm not sure the top or bridge resonates a lot--so the signal may be weak.

When Ted McCarty ran Gibson, Arthur Godfrey requested an electric ukulele--so Ted made one for him--he added iron to the nylon strings because Godfrey didn't want steel strings--and apparently it worked. I read about this in a book about Ted McCarty---but I also found it online here.

One more uke story-When I was in Hawaii years ago I was looking for a ukulele that wasn't real cheap, or essentially a toy, or wasn't too expensive--I found no real ground, so I cam home ukeless, but if I'd had more money I'd have scored a beautiful made in Hawaii uke made of koa with abalone inlay & rosette. And it sounded sweet.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

A set of steel strings and a pickup would cost more than the ukulele itself. What else can I do to make it less weak? I don't want to mic it.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Good Luck!

(Off-topic but pretty cool and the main/real reason for this post.)

The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. This is Ukulele playing to the max.

Shaft.
You Don't Bring Me Flowers.
Orange Blossom
The Good, the bad and the ugly.
Fly Me Off the Handle.

I've been meaning to post something like this for awhile. Somebody said ukulele so heres some ukulele.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> (Off-topic but pretty cool and the main/real reason for this post.)
> 
> ...


That's rad. Shaft with Ukuleles is so awesome :tongue:

They have a lot of other stuff too Life on Mars


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I underestimated the price of a piezo. Digikey says something like $40?

EDIT: Just read somewhere that you can use the piezo inside one of those cheap radio shack buzzers, which is what I was thinking in the first place. $2.99 w00t! :tongue:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

DIY Piezo Pickup as seen on Hackaday.com

This one?

Found it on hackaday.com today. Looks promising; I might have to check out buzzers myself.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for showing me that. That confirms it! I'm gonna go to Radio Shack some time soon and get the stuff I need.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying that out for my 12 string or classical.

As for a louder uke, I have seen ukuleles done as resonators.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to get steel strings for it. What kind of strings should I get, 'cause I kind of doubt Long & McQuade will have ukulele strings. Someone told me mandolin strings might fit.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> I want to get steel strings for it. What kind of strings should I get, 'cause I kind of doubt Long & McQuade will have ukulele strings. Someone told me mandolin strings might fit.


Since that will change the string tension and affect the neck an top, you do need to be careful with it.

Too bad you "probably" don't have the facilities to experiment as McCarty did, and add iron to the nylon strings!


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not gonna out a pick up in it, so I'm just gonna leave the nylons. The piezo should be enough for my uses.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I put a piezo into a Uke last year as a joke, and it turned out quite well.

It's a little prone to feedback, but retains the nylon string sound of the Uke.

Quite fun!


----------

